# my baby rats



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

omg!!! They are gorgeous. are they all hairless? how many do you have? are you keeping them all?


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

so cute how many do you have?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Awww nakeds i have a naked called Mortisha got her froma breeder, i have her sister aswel but shes a SFH.


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

ive got 7 thre all going to loose there hair


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

awww!!! i want to steal them!!!! i want a hairless rat they are soooo cute and wrinkly!!


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

ill get some more pics later tonight


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous, do you have homes for them all and do you think I could introduce them to the two rats I already have


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

i havent got anyone who wants them yet im only giving them away to really good homes


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Are you going to the Leeds rat show this month ?


Ivd love another hairless to go with Mortisha and her sister.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

how come theyre on shavings??

they can be quite harmful to a rats liver and lungs/respiratory system??
cute rats though.


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

heres some recent pics


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

ooo! i want a baby! lol awww all fuzzy and wrinkly!!


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

glad u like them


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

http://s246.photobucket.com/remix/p...name=stream246.photobucket.com&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Fab Piccies!!!


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks hows yours doing


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

awww very sweet wish i had room and money 2 hv some lol but i suppose 10 is enough as well as my other pets, lol i dont know when 2 stop but as soon as i see an animal in need i hv 2 hv it. Just gotta realise the inn is full


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

russel n tip said:


> i havent got anyone who wants them yet im only giving them away to really good homes


I would love one 
 Here are some pics of mine two not hairless though they were 9 months old when I got them


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

awwww they are the same colour as my harley and merlin


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

awww soo sweet congrats again!!

HAAA


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

t_h*a*_n_ks_


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

are they on shavings?


----------

